# Fallout New Vegas - yes, hobby machinist related



## kb58 (Apr 20, 2021)

I've been playing a video game that originally came out about 10 years ago called Fallout New Vegas, where the player wonders the wastelands after WWIII, 200 years in the future, finding various settlements and towns trying to rebuild society. In one area was this room, below, with what appears to be a generic-type South Bend lathe, and an even more generic vertical mill in the background. Who knew that they had such staying power!

Interestingly, there's a somewhat spooky character associated with this town, with the initials HH, and who comes across as a bit Howard Hughes like, which probably wasn't by accident.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 20, 2021)

Those southbend lathes were built to last!


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 20, 2021)

Since some of our members have lathes that are 100 years old, it's not too much of a stretch.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 20, 2021)

I've been playing Call of Duty Warzone with some friends through COVID as a way to stay in touch. Several of the locations throughout the game map (Russia) have large lathes. I wish my real lathe looked like this!


----------



## benmychree (Apr 20, 2021)

That first post looks like an illustration, not real, while it shows some resemblance to a SB, clearly in the details, it is not.


----------



## kb58 (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh I'm fully aware of that! The entire game is that way, everything being created via CAD, so I'm sure the graphic artist saw a picture of a lathe somewhere and sketched something purposely generic. This game is from back when they were making the transition from "cartoonish" to more realistic graphics, and this was during the front end of that time.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 20, 2021)

The amusing thing is that SB is in better shape than most used lathes you see for sale!


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow I’m not the only one that plays video games.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 20, 2021)

Be careful, don't shoot that lathe- there may not be many spare parts  Heh heh
-Mark


----------



## Janderso (Apr 20, 2021)

benmychree said:


> That first post looks like an illustration, not real, while it shows some resemblance to a SB, clearly in the details, it is not.


Something is wrong about that lathe.
No gear box lever, what’s that thing on the drive motor door?


----------



## kb58 (Apr 20, 2021)

Oh, you guys. Next you'll be complaining that sci-fi movies aren't real... sheez.


----------



## Braeden P (May 26, 2021)

I was playing a game and I had to haul a lathe lets just say jumping a hill and flying 50 feet make the lathe fall out


----------



## rabler (May 26, 2021)

Nothing against video games, I've been known to play a few myself.   And hauled a few big machines.  The picture of that lathe rolling over in the truck bed ... (shiver) ....  a heavy lathe would probably take the truck with it.


----------



## Aaron_W (May 26, 2021)

My wife like the game Ark, Survival Evolved. It is sort of like Minecraft with better graphics and dinosaurs. There is a machine used for making stuff called a fabricator that is obviously based on a lathe. It is generic but they do actually have the detail of a separate lead screw and drive shaft for the power feed. 

Pretty fancy lathe too because they have this detail on both sides along with duplicate carriage controls so it's ambidextrous.


----------

